# New jigs



## ShadowWalker (Dec 29, 2008)

Here are a few I tied. First one is a version of an "egg sucking leech" fly on a jig head. First time using Rabbit Zonkers as well.


----------



## Jim (Dec 29, 2008)

looking good! What kind of combo do you fish those with? An ultra light setup?


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, Ultralight set up with 8lb power pro.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 29, 2008)

Those look really nice, I bet they would kill crappie and sunfish. What size hook/jighead are you tying them on? I have used the zonkers before, they work really well. I used to tie flies when I was 11-13, it is very addicting...of course then I lost interest in fly fishing. I have been meaning to break out the fly rod, but just have not gotten to it, maybe in the new year. Keep up the good work =D>


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 30, 2008)

They are tied on 1/8 or 1/16 ounce heads. Honestly not sure about hook sizes. I bought them finished, or they came with the kit I started with.

JK, sounds like my camera gear. I got it out with to take these pictures, and I imported everything on the card, Lets just say Pictures from my girlfriends graduation last spring were also imported. I got a bunch of money in camera gear and hardly use it anymore, I really need to start again, its something I liked doing and won a contest/had stuff in the local papers.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 30, 2008)

looking good!

I just picked up some 1/16 and 1/8 tube jig hooks that I plan to tie some float-n-fly jigs with.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 30, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I have been meaning to break out the fly rod, but just have not gotten to it, maybe in the new year.




How are you gonna throw frogs on a fly rod?


----------

